# Do you go to work out of desire or will?



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

And if you are currently unemployed, refer to your previous job.


----------



## saraD (Sep 5, 2013)

A little bit of both. I work with tiny kids so sometimes I don't want to get my cheek licked or see someone eat trash. Usually work is really fun though haha.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I absolutely despise work... I would MUCH rather get money for doing nothing.

I was much happier on welfare.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I work because I have to. I'm definitely not there for the fun of it - I hate it with a passion and it is a major source of my depression.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^Same. I sort of work for money, mostly because I'm too afraid to quit a crap job and somehow feel it is expected of me out of society (and family).


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Out of necessity. Other then that I ****ing hate it with almost every fiber in the body. I do the work, but I'm not enthusiastic about it.


----------



## loserrabit (Apr 7, 2014)

I just hate going to work. But I need food, shelter and internet, so...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Inertia.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Will I guess. I'm at a point where being at work makes me want to put a bullet in my head so it's definitely not desire. Will doesn't sound right either


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I absolutely hate going to work. It's something I dread every day. I'm looking for another job but I can guarantee that I'll feel the same no matter where I work. I'm much more comfortable at home.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I was going to just quote someone and agree but most people said something similar to how I feel.

I dislike work, but It took me long enough to get employed and I need to sort my **** out and actually make some money and I doubt I could walk into another job so now I'm here I'm hanging on as long as I can..but **** me, hate! 

I miss being on benefits apart from the degrading trips to the centre. I was so stress free!


----------



## Astral Sky (Jul 10, 2014)

i am currently looking for a job, but at my previous job, i used to be stressed , nervous and afraid of going to work. there was was constant bullying, insulting, manipulations. and the person doing this was my senior and a very good friend of our head. so, she could do as she pleased. i was purposely given extra work (couldn't refuse).

it was a very terrifying, pressurizing and demoralizing experience. 

the worst thing is that this happens to me every single time. even now, i am dreadfully scared at the mere thought of doing another job, but i have to work. (no escape)

but no one understands my situation (not even my mom). they feel i think too much.
but i know what it feels like - that absolute torture at the workplace. and the dread after knowing that there is no escape.


----------



## Astral Sky (Jul 10, 2014)

JamesM2 said:


> I work because I have to. I'm definitely not there for the fun of it - I hate it with a passion and it is a major source of my depression.


i can understand your situation completely. working out of compulsion and not being able to escape, because you have to keep the job. hateful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was working I mainly hated it because I hardly made anything working and it was hard work.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

What Astral Sky said.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I certainly have no desire to work. I hate my job.

The most physically demanding job gets paid the least with the company.

The less physical work you do, the more you get paid.

I have to come in 40 hours a week, about half of my waking hours, to exhaust myself and get little pay.

I think that most of us hate our jobs and would hate nearly any job for similar reasons.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Work is something that i HAVE to do, just as others have posted.

other than that, i'd rather have my bra snapped all day than to walk in and put on a "show" for a bunch of self-absorbed/high maintenance/ arrogant/condescending indivduals.

there's nothing more repulsive than work other than lima beans..

i hate those things with a passion.. so you have an idea where work is on the s***-meter.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I concur will all of the above...


----------



## AgentFreckles (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't dislike the act of working, but I hate my current job. I definitely wouldn't be here if the pay wasn't so good. 

I say I don't dislike the act of working because I love working on my website, writing and making jewelry, which are all tied into my side jobs. I work near-constantly...but when I'm at my 9 to 5 I'm extremely unhappy.


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't love it but i don't hate it either. Since Im just starting out my career I see it as a way to gain experience and (hopefully) make some contacts and then move on to a better place.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess it varies from will to somewhere in-between for me. When I was doing agency work I despised the job in every way possible, and hated when I have to go there. However, in my recent job, the work was tolerable, and I saw it as a way to gain general work experience so I had a strong work ethic. I didn't even care about the pay sometimes, but I guess that is just a phase for me.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I work because of my desire to sleep indoors. As much as I am an outcast, I don't think I would fit in with the homeless community. I don't do drugs and I like to bathe.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I go to work because I can't afford not to....ain't nobody handing me diddly squat. If I could chill at home and get checks, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------

